# Cunningham or Shedd?



## JML (Oct 25, 2010)

I am looking for a book on the history of doctrines / theology of the church. These are the two I am considering:


Historical Theology by Cunningham

or

A History of Christian Doctrine by Shedd


Which would you recommend?

If neither, please recommend something else. I already have Early Christian Doctrines by JND Kelly. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 25, 2010)

Cunningham. Very enjoyable & very informative reading.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2010)

Cunningham.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 25, 2010)

to Cunningham


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 25, 2010)

I would go with Cunningham as well, but keep in mind that for its great value (and this is the truth) it is the older work, and 2 volumes. I also do not have Shedd, so as to compare the two.

For variety's sake: Amazon.com: History of Theology (9780570032939): Bengt Hagglund: Books is a HT commonly used these days in seminaries. It has (at least my older copy does) a recommendation blurb from Richard Muller. It has the advantage of being a single volume.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Oct 25, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> I am looking for a book on the history of doctrines / theology of the church. These are the two I am considering:
> 
> 
> Historical Theology by Cunningham
> ...


 


I would recommend Historical theology: An Introduction by Geoffrey W. Bromiley, but with some caution. He us more up-to-date!


----------



## jambo (Oct 25, 2010)

I would go for Cunningham. I was going to say JND Kelly but I see you already have him. Louis Berkhoff's _The History of Christian Doctrines_ is also quite good.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 25, 2010)

FYI.

Both Cunningham and Shedd's works are available for free in EPUB format at Google Books. I just downloaded them to my Sony eReader.

Cunningham:
Vol 1: Historical theology: a review of the ... - Google Books
Vol 2: Historical theology: a review of the ... - Google Books

Shedd:
Vol 1: A history of christian doctrine - Google Books
Vol 2: A history of Christian doctrine - Google Books


----------



## TomVols (Oct 25, 2010)

I am eagerly anticipating Gregg Allison's _Historical Theology_. He is a theology professor at Southern Bapt Theo Seminary in Louisville, KY. It will not be released until March 2011, however. Instead of grouping by eras, it will group the studies under the particular doctrines so you can see the doctrine of eschatology throughout the ages, for instance. It is also considered a companion to Grudem's _Systematic Theology._

McGrath's Historical Theology is also good.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Oct 25, 2010)

Cunningham!


----------



## JML (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Looks like it will be Cunningham.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 26, 2010)

Cunningham is great, albeit older. I prefer Cunningham to Shedd.

If you want something newer, 
History of Christian Thought, Jonathan Hill
A History of Christian Thought (3 Vols.), Justo Gonzalez
Historical Theology, Alister McGrath


----------

